# REMOVED SD CARD, sd card removed, insert a new one (HELP!!!!)



## holmesii (Oct 14, 2011)

I was using alpha1 before and then upgrade to alpha2. 
1. I installed everything on internal storage and I found it's not enough. So I tried to transfer some apps to SD card. But after several apps, I got a notification "Removed SD card", SD card removed, Insert a new one. No matter how I reboot the tablet, I can't use the apps which installed in SD card. But I can brower sd card content through FILE MANAGER. I can brower /mnt/sdcard
2. Sometime when the ADWLauncher is dead unexpectedly and restart the ADWLauncher , I can see apps which are transfered into sd card. However, most of the time, i can't see the apps which were transfered into sd card. 
3. Then I factory reset everything
4. Everything is fine, however, I also tried to install apps into external storage (not transfer from phone to SD card). Then I met the some problem again. When I lauch the adwlauncher, I can see the apps (in SD card) for a few second, then they disappered. And I got the same notification SD CARD REMOVED.
5. I tried to boot into recovery mode and mount/umount sdcard, it doesn't work.
6. When I connect to PC, I can hear the connection sound from PC, however, I can't see any connection storage in PC. And there is no notification on my tablet. 
7. I can boot into WEBOS, everything is fine.

PLEASE help me figure it out, what wrong in there?

Can I earse SD card?


----------



## PingEnvy (Aug 29, 2011)

This exact problem happened to me. To resolve you'll need to delete some apps referenced as installedto the SD card. I know you can't really delete the assets on the SD card partition, but can uninstall the link. Try this for 5- 10 of your apps then reboot. If that doesnt work do some more. Rinse and repeat till it works.

This technique to push apps to the SD somehow makes the partition not mount. I used this method on my nook all the time to saves space, but the Alpha clearly doesn't like it. I hope this helps you out.

PingEnvy


----------



## holmesii (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you! I just factory reset. There is not too much quick links of apps. I removed all those links(references) now and hope it will sovle the problem.

----

apparently it doesn't work. But thank you anyway.


----------



## PingEnvy (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm sorry that it didn't work for you. That process worked for me, but clearly there is something funky about how files get push on Alpha 1 and Alpha 2.1 to the SDCARD volume that causes this to occur. I've never seen this problem previously on my Nook with CM7 nightlies. Hopefully this gets worked out in future releases so that we can continue to use this techique to free up memory as the 1-2GB that exists in that partition isn't alot when you have many different apps installed.


----------



## holmesii (Oct 14, 2011)

I factory reset again and try not install in SD card.


----------



## King Wataba (Jun 15, 2011)

instead if factory reset you can just boot into CWM recovery go to mounts and storage and format the SD card partition. You will lose anything installed on the SD but at least your not at a factory reset point. This has happened to me 3 times now all from using titanium back to either restore apps or move apps to the SD


----------



## simossoft (Oct 22, 2011)

Same problem here. Have this 'SD Card removed' error second time. First time i do the factory reset, because i'am new to Android and can't find another solution.

Second time i'am installing an App from the Google App Market. Then App Market gives me an error, and says it must be closed. I think it was in the process of installing the app (with parts going automatically to the SD Card). Then the problem of removed SD Card comes up again.
After trying some things (Boot to Webos, connect to PC and do a CHKDSK, go to CWM and clear Caches) nothing works.
Go to CM7 and it gives the same error, and no Progs from SD are startable.
If you start a Datamanager you can see the SD card !
Then i go to the settings/app thing, delete the App who gives the error with the App-Market and reboot the system. This works !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holmesii (Oct 14, 2011)

The best thing is do not push any apps in SD CARD. And everything works fine.


----------



## talynone (Oct 25, 2011)

This still seems to be a problem in Alpha 3.


----------



## croce (Dec 24, 2011)

Same problem here... Is there a way to extend "internal" space so I can install more apps? It seems pointless to have 27GB of free space and not being able to use it.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

I had the same issue..when I would install apps to the SD card it would tell me I have no SD card present, I would have to use my backup to restore the touchpad so it would work properly again..so now what I do is I just automatically install everything to the internal drive..still shows I Have 16gb remaining but I am at 0.98gb remaining for the internal memory so hopefully some fix comes out for this soon, dont know what will happen once I run out of space..I am on alpha 3.5


----------



## a_gert (Dec 12, 2011)

croce said:


> Same problem here... Is there a way to extend "internal" space so I can install more apps? It seems pointless to have 27GB of free space and not being able to use it.


If you're technically savvy and willing to brave a list of terminal commands, search for the thread "Android Question 4 Devs", which outlines the process of using novacom commands to delete and recreate all the device partitions to new sizes. It's time consuming and a little scary, but I bumped my internal partition for CM7 up to 8GB, which solves the "app limit on the SD card" issue.


----------



## Invincible10001 (Oct 7, 2011)

holmesii said:


> I was using alpha1 before and then upgrade to alpha2.
> 1. I installed everything on internal storage and I found it's not enough. So I tried to transfer some apps to SD card. But after several apps, I got a notification "Removed SD card", SD card removed, Insert a new one. No matter how I reboot the tablet, I can't use the apps which installed in SD card. But I can brower sd card content through FILE MANAGER. I can brower /mnt/sdcard
> 2. Sometime when the ADWLauncher is dead unexpectedly and restart the ADWLauncher , I can see apps which are transfered into sd card. However, most of the time, i can't see the apps which were transfered into sd card.
> 3. Then I factory reset everything
> ...


The problem is that these Alpha versions limit the SD Card App installations to 50. So if you install more than 50 applications to your SD (either directly or you move the Apps to SD via Titanium or something) your SD card automatically gets unmounted. The best way (that I found) to fix this situation is to connect your tablet to the computer; look for the folder ".android_secure". From this folder just delete one or two files to make the total number of files below 50 (deleting these files means you're removing the corresponding Apps from your tablet). When you have the total number of files below 50; just eject the tablet from the computer (reboot; if necessary) & you should be fine. Now use Titanium Backup or something to move some Apps back to internal memory from the SD to ensure that this doesn't happen again. I usually keep about 40-45 Apps on SD & the rest on the Internal memory. Also, check if you've set the default installation entry to "SD" instead of "Internal". Backup only the large applications to SD; keep the rest on Internal memory. No need to do a factory reset, a wipe, SD card format or any of that.
Hope this helps.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

See this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/


----------



## alochet (Apr 4, 2012)

I had the same problem when I use titanium backup to move apps to SD card.

To fix this issue for cm9 goto settings-->apps-->downloaded, then look for the apps that have been moved to sd card, they have the same icons. Click the app, then remove it or move back to tablet. Remove a couple, then restart. It should work then.


----------

